# ASKDBS Talk: PVR Recording



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

I haven't played to much with the PVR feature and am a newbie when it comes to hard disc recording. I have recorded a few programs on timed record and am happy to say with no problems so far, a refreshing change to the daily reboot. :nono2: 

My question: I recorded the "The Reagans" from Showtime the other night (3 hours +) and have been watching it a little at a time. When I go to continue watching and select resume it picks up perfectly where I left off. Is the resume function or some similar name meaning the same thing the way PVR's work? Is there a way to key in and go to a specific location in the recorded program on the 921?
Don


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's no way to bookmark a specific location, Don. The resume function will pick up where you stopped the last time.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

anderdea said:


> ... Is there a way to key in and go to a specific location in the recorded program on the 921?
> Don


I don't want to sound insulting or anything, so only because you say you're a newbie, do I mention the high-speed forward and back features that allow you to go to any desired point in the program rather quickly.

Not exactly what you want, but gets the job done.


----------

